# Augustine's "Against a Letter of Parmenian"



## Christusregnat (Feb 26, 2011)

Howdy y'all,

I'm looking to find a citation of Augustine's _Against a Letter of Parmenian_, Book 3. I've found it in Migne's _Patrologia Latina_, in Latin, but the Latin is difficult to unlock, even after consulting a university professor of classical languages.

I can't seem to find this writing of Augustine in English, but wondered if: 1. Anyone has it, and could private message me; or 2. Anyone could assist with the Latin translation below? Here's the Latin:



> Nam alioqui, inquit, quum metus iste non subest, sed omnino de frumentorum stabilitate certa manet securitas, id est quando ita cuiusque crimen notū est omnibus, & omnibus execrabile apparet, ut vel nullos, vel nō tales habeat defensores, per quos possit schisma contingere, non dormiat severitas disciplinae.



The context is the parable of the wheat and the tares in Matthew 13. Beza is using this citation from Augustine to refute the notion that the parable means that civil magistrates can't punish heretics (such as Servetus) with death.

Anywho, if you have the English, this passage occurs in Book 3, Chapter 2, Section 13 of the PL version.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------

